# New to the forum



## Tom Kitta (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi!

My name is Tom & I am always looking for new things to learn to do with metal. I have accumulated small collection of metal working toys through I am far from using fully their capabilities.

My current projects:
-- adding some stability to my mini mill & adding a simple DRO
-- learning how to TIG weld
-- building a welding cart
-- building a mini water cooler for the welder


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey  Tom,

Welcome to the forum!
Awesome, take lots of pictures of your DRO setup, I would love to follow the project. (I'm thinking about doing the same!)
What kind of mini mill is it?

Cheers!

JW


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 17, 2015)

Its the brushless model from Busy Bee. The DRO will be very basic but I seen many people have something like that & being happy about it.

As soon as I have some picture I post them.


----------



## Janger (Sep 24, 2015)

Pictures Pictures Pictures...


----------



## EricB (Sep 28, 2015)

What kind of TIG welder do you have? I'm sure you've already heard these a million times before, but good clean material (talking shiny new metal, no mill-scale or oils) and a nicely ground and polished (no strafe-marks) tungsten will make a world of difference in your welds. A well prepared tungsten can give you shockingly good control over exactly where your heat ends up.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 28, 2015)

As per my signature its an Everlast 200DX (or DV). Its a clone of Miller 200DX made in China. Comes with a 5 year warranty with Canadian branch of the company (Ontario). Plenty of documented usage online.


----------



## EricB (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh haha stupid me, I totally missed the signature line. The 200DX seems like a nice welder, can't wait to see what you make with it!


----------

